# Personal boundaries & You



## MsCheshire (May 9, 2012)

*Physical:* I'm the opposite of touchy. I hate hugs or random people touching me. I try to duck when I see a hugger coming towards me. I have to think about hugging my kids now that they're older. When they were younger it seemed to come naturally to me. I'm not sure what the magic age was that it stopped, but I know I'll say to myself now "I haven't hugged them lately. Go hug." In a romantic relationship, I am a sexual person, but am not an affectionate person. Holding hands is okay for a little while, but it gets annoying if it goes on too long.
*
Mental:* I really have no problem telling people anything. I don't really have any secrets. I like to think that my overcoming various things would inspire others to overcome them as well. However, I tell most of my stories from my perspective, which seems rather "factual" so it feels impersonal. Even though I try to connect with people via my stories. I've found it doesn't really work that way. As the years go on, I suppose I share less than I used to. I probably still share too much in an effort to connect.
*
Emotional: *Well... I have them "emotionals." I can tell you what I think. I can even analyze the relationship (and you) and tell you what you think or what to think lol. If I'm given time I can process how I feel and tell you what I feel. When something overwhelming happens like death, I detach to deal with issues at hand until I have adequate time to sort through the feelings. My grandmother died at the end of September last year. I cried over it in March. Emotions, as far as my day goes, always take the lowest priority.


----------

